# Does any one check new users ID and website?



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

It seems that there are so many users who register with the forum and put their webpage as a link to porn site.

Is there no way of checking this by filters or anything. (I accept its a lot of work manually)

Plumbum and "its" web page registered today is a typical example.

(No I have not clicked the link  )


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've posted quite a few in the moderators forum but if you see the number of new accounts set up a day it's not easy to manage.

Not sure what can be done quite honestly.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Another classic example

"Turtill-jollyboy" from the US with a web site of "removed by DXN"

Let me be a moderator even if its only to erase these numpties logins.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> "Turtill-jollyboy" from the US with a web site of h t t p : / / s e x t o y s . t u b u s e . c o m /


Vlastan returns ?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> Let me be a moderator even if its only to erase these numpties logins.


What makes you think being a moderator enables you to do that?

As we keep posting, all a moderator can do is move, delete threads/posts etc.

:?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Check out the last 15 new members :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Try the last 25 + new members :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> Try the last 25 + new members :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


they are mostly from the US :evil:


----------



## Nick-TT (Oct 14, 2005)

davidg said:


> Try the last 25 + new members :x :x :x :x :x :x :x


Try 200 plus, with a few exceptions, it's not exactly TT stuff on the links..


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

This has been raised in the moderators forum a few times. There's nothing any of the mods can do.

This is purely an administrator thing...and I'm not sure what can be done by him. :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Just checked into the moderators forum and Jae has now applied a modification that should help. :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > Let me be a moderator even if its only to erase these numpties logins.
> ...


I know once other users register down the line these "users" never see the light of day but if you visit the front page as a newbie and click on newest member then see the associated website address it may put people off completetly thinking "this is not the kind of site for me"

hopefully the mod will help. Its just bad the forum is plagued by these fakers. I know income is related to members but activity must account for more.

Sorry scoTTy I thought the moderators would be able to delete users like this as a group after discussion. Guess its Jae only?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Basically, to moderate this would be a massive overhead. The mod Ive applied filters Members by the fact that they are not active (they have not followed the email confirmation to activate the account). They will not be visable in the Memberlist or in the most recent users....

This is an inherant problem with forums, and they're automated too..arse.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jae said:


> Basically, to moderate this would be a massive overhead. The mod Ive applied filters Members by the fact that they are not active (they have not followed the email confirmation to activate the account). They will not be visable in the Memberlist or in the most recent users....
> 
> This is an inherant problem with forums, and they're automated too..arse.
> 
> ...


What about a plugin that gets people to type in a string of characters on the page they create the account?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

yup, am looking at that, the only effective way though is via graphics, as text can be read by the BOTS.

Jae


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

or just remove peoples ability to specify a web site unless requested to the moderator board ie when the person is known and a regular user To my knowledge there is only a dozen or so people that TT related sites.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As a job creation scheme for the mods it works.

Otherwise [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------

